# 1yr old Tabby/White Tia is looking for a new home



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi! My name is Tia and i'm around 1yr old.
I am very lovable and love to give heaps of kisses and cuddles.
I am also playful but prefer a cuddle. I am fluffy with a bushy tail
so will need regular brushing. If you would like to know any
more about me then please contact my carers at...
[email protected] Thank you.


----------



## AngelLovesUbabe (Nov 11, 2009)

She is adorable  wish she was in Plymouth I would take her in a heartbeat


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello Tia!!

I'm looking forward to hopefully giving you *lots *of kitty cuddles as your fosterer whilst The Kats Whiskers find a new home for you. ^_^~


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

fluffosaur said:


> Hello Tia!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to hopefully giving you *lots *of kitty cuddles as your fosterer whilst The Kats Whiskers find a new home for you. ^_^~


Tia is looking forward to meeting her new foster carers. 
=^..^=


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I hope Tia gets a lovley home, she is so georgous, if only i was ready for another cat, she is just so amazingly georgous.


----------



## miholove (Dec 28, 2009)

she's so cute! oh... how i wish i live closer to where you are...


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

These photos don't do her justice - she's so fluffy !!!!!!


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Queen of Everything, starting with the bed










Having her 7th snooze of the day.










This is my better side, don't you think?

She's gorgeous and lying on the sofa next to me now. She's still very available for re-homing & will make a lovely loyal kitty for someone. :001_tt1:


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Tia has been behaving like my shadow since she arrived. She's sat on the windowsill next to me now as I do my work. 

She'll tolerate other cats being around and will eventually settle down if you want to introduce her to a multi-cat household. I had another cat on foster this week whilst his owner was in hospital & I caught them snuggling up together on a blanket yesterday!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

SHe is gorgeous - hope she finds a new home soon.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Tia has just set off to her new life
with her new slaves. 

I will certainly miss little Tia.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

We miss her! They definitely will be slaves; she's a little demanding missus wanting cuddles & fluffs all the time.


----------

